# Our Detailing Meet on the 31st of August-Anybody Coming?



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi guys 

We are doing a meet at our detailing unit at stoke-on-trent on the 31st of August (Sunday),various car clubs and forum members etc are going to be there so of course everyone is welcome! 
We are doing the usual ,car wash/polishing/raffles/products on sale and we have a Farecla regional manager coming down to demonstrate there new range in polish/polish foams and there new rotary polishing machine:buffer:.There will be our foam lances on a special price with our BRAND NEW Karcher plastic connector that have been specially made to fit all Karcher guns with ease! We will have a burger van on site for all you hungry munchers :lol:and hopefully a bouncy castle for the kids! Plenty of parking for approx 100 people! So we are just putting the feelers out to see if ya fancy it?

If you do please add your name on the list below! 

Regards:thumb:


1 The Team @ Autobrite


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Would love to come, but have weekend commitments  sorry


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

yes all going well i think ill pop over


----------

